# shiny shiny :)



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

washed, polished, waxed the other day and took some pics when finished, plus a pic of blue LED's fitted recently, plus pics of engine bay with my new neuspeed dipstick cover and engine fasteners  just need the red DV relocation pipe now as i sold mine when i was short of cash


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

looks fantastic! I love the wheels.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Shiney Shiney indeed m8...... Looking good.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

car (and paint in particular) is looking great.

Is that your circular driveway? When I grow up .. I want a circular driveway :lol:

Unfortunately, according to my girlfriend .. I will NEVER grow up. A sad event.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

love it mate
question is why havnt you chnaged manifold intercooler hose too
or are you waiting for a dv reloc kit


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I want a neuspeed dipstick  Looks lovely,


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

it isnt my house unfortunately 

i used to have the dv relocation but stupidly sold it  im going to be getting one again next pay day 

thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

shiny shiny love it


----------



## brad123 (Mar 13, 2009)

very shiny a lot of pics


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice have you not thought about dropping the oil filer cap below the engine cover looks 8) :idea:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice have you not thought about dropping the oil filer cap below the engine cover looks 8) :idea:


Don't get that tbh. Think it looks like the cover has been put back on wrong.  Each to their own.

Car looks superb Rick, will be good to see it in the summer. I had a good look last summer but you were only just getting started then.


----------



## SallyRedTT (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks great - good photography too.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for the comments everyone.

the pics were taken on my phone so not the best if quality but ok for giving you all an idea on the cleanliness however it is soooooooo dirty now and ready for another wash :roll:


----------

